# Rye Grass East Texas near Huntsville



## jrd014 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have planted rye grass on September 15th. Since then we have had a few 100 degree days and mostly about 75 degree nights. The rye grass has partially germinated about 25 percent or so. Is the rest of the grass going to germinate or has everything that is going to germinate already done so. There was an inch or rain in the evening after the day I spread the seeds and it is a smaller area that I can water and have been watering daily. I looked at some of the seeds that have not germinated and they appear to be only a hull without the inside of the seed. The area was watered and then the seed was broadcast and rolled in then watered again. The sandy soil was mostly bare with some areas of very short and not very thick bahia grass and coastal bermuda. Any comments appreciated.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They may have germinated then dried up and died before it got established.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

It's hard to tell, I'm about 40 miles Southwest of you. I usually put in Ryegrass around mid October/early November. For the last few years I've drilled in 30#-40#/AC and spread another 20#-30#/AC with a cyclone spreader. The drilled always sprouts first and I'll usually have some coverage around December. I don't have really good coverage until February (when the worst of winter is over). The only time I can remember having a lot any earlier was when we had a wet winter 5-6 years ago. This year, I haven't decided yet if it's worth the effort.


----------



## jrd014 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comments


----------

